# Chicken-free healthy/natural puppy kibble recommendations?



## Johannaandrory (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi all!
My pup Rory is 7 months old, 54 pounds, and allergic to chicken.

I've been feeding him Zignature All Life Stages as they have limited ingredients and no chicken or chicken meal included. He's eating the Duck kibble now.

Zignature was recommended by "dog people" I know but they aren't "poodle people.
Rory likes it, but as I've thought about it, I wonder if its the best option for him. I could not find any kibble (of any brand) specifically made for just puppies that didn't also have chicken in it. Its also grain free as all the grain-inclusive kibble I could find for puppies had chicken as well. I've tried to research online but its hard to determine whats fact and whats fiction.

Have you heard of Zignature? If so, what do you think of it?
Do you have another brand you highly recommend?

Also, do you recommend adding any supplementary nutrition to a big puppy's diet, especially for bone health?

Thanks!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Check Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor Trusted and thorough review of foods-you can put in a search for your specific needs.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Asta's Mom said:


> Check Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor Trusted and thorough review of foods-you can put in a search for your specific needs.


That's a great site!

I feed Farmina and am very happy with it. It rates highly, is nutrient dense (so the serving size is fairly small), and Peggy likes it. 

They have a variety of protein options, as well as grain-inclusive and grain-free. 

Peggy's currently on Ancestral Grains Chicken Puppy Formula. But she also really likes the lamb. She was less interested in the cod, but I think some dogs might go wild for it because of the smell. 

For treats, she mostly gets Honest Kitchen clusters, which is a human-grade kibble and much more cost-effective than high-quality processed treats. I'll also sometimes pick up samples of other Farmina flavours to feed as treats.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie doesn't tolerate chicken (or fish) either. I fed her Taste of the Wild high prairie puppy, then switched to Diamond Naturals Beef all life stages(wasnt a fan), then Acana Classic Red all life stages, which is an oatmeal lamb, beef, and pork. I think the Acana flavour I feed isn't available in the US. The Acana Ranchlands is more meat rich, but has too much fish so Annie throws it up. Annie likes farmina food as treats, but it's very expensive here, and hard to find.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

If I was to feed a kibble it would be farmina. Very high quality. Smells like real food.


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

Another good one to look into is The Honest Kitchen’s clusters.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Purina Pro Plan puppy Sensitive Skin salmon and also lamb formulae both claim not to include chicken. I know you aren't looking to go mainstream commercial, but they might be options if your preferred products are out of stock.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I agree that you might want to check out Purina. Both of my dogs loved the sensitive stomach salmon and rice formula. I also like The Honest Kitchen, but I don't know if thet have a formula for puppies. 

I currently feed one of my dogs Farmina, and I love the brand, but just based on a quick search of their puppy foods on chewy, they add chicken fat to proteins like lamb. You might search their website to see if they do this to all puppy food. I'm sure they aren't the only brand that does this, unfortunately.


----------



## old-boots (Dec 17, 2019)

Dog food advisor is a site run by a dentist without nutritional or veterinary qualifications who is paid to write reviews by the companies he is reviewing. So not the most credible source, you could say.









Why You Should Never Trust Dog Food Advisor


Is Dog Food Advisor legit, reputable, or a credible source to get information about your dog's food?




pethelpful.com





I do not trust Zignature after having fed it for a year or so. I much prefer ProPlan, and as mentioned above there is one for sensitive skin and stomach that is chicken free and grain inclusive. My guy has done amazingly on it. There's also a decent amount of other brands without chicken that are grain inclusive, but it just takes a lot of reading labels. Personally I don't want my dogs to eat huge amounts of peas and lentils that are in GF foods.









PURINA PRO PLAN Adult Sensitive Skin & Stomach Salmon & Rice Formula Dry Dog Food, 16-lb bag - Chewy.com


Buy Purina Pro Plan Adult Sensitive Skin & Stomach Salmon & Rice Formula Dry Dog Food, 16-lb bag at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

old-boots said:


> Dog food advisor is a site run by a dentist without nutritional or veterinary qualifications who is paid to write reviews by the companies he is reviewing. So not the most credible source, you could say.


Really? Huh! I had no idea.

The reviews are so dry and factual, I assumed they weren't actually written by anyone at all. They're really more of an analysis/breakdown than a review.


----------

